# FITA Field World Champs



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

post away:darkbeer:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Shot the unofficial practice yesterday. Very hot and no wind. I lasted about 2 hours before going back to the pool, the only cool place around...

Today is the official practice and equipment inspection followed by the opening ceremonies at 19h00.

Tomorrow is going to be first day of competition with 24 targets unmarked distance anywhere from 10m to 55m. We expect to be on the course for 7 to 8 hours. Hopefully the weather will cool off a bit.

Photos of the competition can be found at www.fieldarcher.org under the photo album menu.

Cheers,


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow... Stacks of string-walkers. Neat to see that again.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Barebow is very popular here for this event.

Official practice was very hot yesterday!

Today is first Qualification round 24 targets unmark distance 10M to 55M. We figure that the angles on some of the shots will be up to 45 - 50 degree down or up. Should be a blast.

Cheers,


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

In 2003 i went to Barcelona in Spain and it was the same rule there to, unmark. As a 3-D shooter it help me to figger the distance but some time it was tought with the angle and the wind for the long distance.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Tough going yesterday but had the time of my life. Worst angle was about 40 degree. Ground on the mountain had this very thick layer of dust and dead leaves the made quite slippery in some spots. Some of the more experience field shooters said it was one of the toughest course the have seen in years. Temperature was 33 degrees with hardly any wind and even the wind when there was some felt too hot. Drank at .7 liters of water while on the course.

Came back to the hotel very tired but still grinning from ear to ear.

Cheers


----------

